# bows added to 2008 faceoff



## 150+ or nothin

I was wondering what decides whether or not a bow gets entered into the faceoff. I for one, would really like to see the new limbsaver bow in it. What are some bows that you guys would like to see in the faceoff and why?


----------



## rhenj

I personally would like to see all the 350 FPS Crowd but that is not really in line with the materials and methods that are used in the face-off. I would also like to see a Monster Bow in the mix.


----------



## BDOG6351

*bows*

I just wanted to note we contact almost every company available (or at least all that we know of)

If there are new bows out there that may not be as obvious (due to marketing etc) please let us know... Id even like a list of companies that you’d like to see contacted and we will do our best... Limbsaver would be a great company to contact, and I hope monster bows isn’t as back logged as they were last year when we contacted them

If you have specific requests for bows to be tested let the manufacturers know that... Anthony or I do not specify what bows are sent - we only provide them the requirements of our testing. I think we both would like to see a larger price range of bows (especially lower dollar).


Jon Teater


----------



## Omega

It will be an interesting year for this face-off with a lot of great bows!!


----------



## archer1914

just for fun i would like to see the liberty bow not the bowtech liberty the small compact one and elite so many talk about them it would be cool to compare and css and parker every companies lead bow should be there


----------



## tman704

If you did a bow last year, for ex. HCA Iron Mace, since that is still out would you re-evaluate it or would you use a newcomer, Speed Force, or Supreme Pro.

thanks
Tony


----------



## artomcaller

I would like to see a evaluation of some short DL bows. My wife has a 23-24 in DL.


----------



## bowaholic77

I would like to see the Merlin XV. Seems to be a faster bow and havent seen them on the test yet


----------



## BDOG6351

archer1914 said:


> just for fun i would like to see the liberty bow not the bowtech liberty the small compact one and elite so many talk about them it would be cool to compare and css and parker every companies lead bow should be there


we tested the liberty in '06 im not sure if they have had many changes to their design since.... but we'll investigate


----------



## Bentobox

I would like to see:

General
LimbSaver
Monster

Along with the usual suspects, of course.


----------



## Lawrence Archer

Youth bows?


----------



## MoNofletch

Pearson TX4.....Elite Agil.


----------



## Bert2

tman704 said:


> If you did a bow last year, for ex. HCA Iron Mace, since that is still out would you re-evaluate it or would you use a newcomer, Speed Force, or Supreme Pro.
> 
> thanks
> Tony


It sounds like they test whatever the manufacturer sends


----------



## BDOG6351

Bert2 said:


> It sounds like they test whatever the manufacturer sends


right on, but your suggestions dont will probably not hurt the manufacturers feelings- we have just begun to develop our proposal for this years test and Anthony has swung a new test idea out there.

Jon Teater


----------



## mecca

Anyone have any info on when these new models will be tested???

How about a Bowtec 101st or 82nd Airborne in there---:mg:


----------



## Gypsy Rover

*2nd*

2nd vote for monster bows


----------



## txcookie

I would like to see a larger amount of mid range bows

The PSE Brute got left out last yr and I really thought that was a foul!


----------



## BDOG6351

txcookie said:


> I would like to see a larger amount of mid range bows
> 
> The PSE Brute got left out last yr and I really thought that was a foul!


sorry to upset you, we worked hard to get companies to commit to the test. Again, we cant tell them what to send. We only setup our test requirements and we trying to segment the bows the best we can. The reporting of the results might be a bit different than the past couple years.

Jon Teater


----------



## txcookie

BDOG6351 said:


> sorry to upset you, we worked hard to get companies to commit to the test. Again, we cant tell them what to send. We only setup our test requirements and we trying to segment the bows the best we can. The reporting of the results might be a bit different than the past couple years.
> 
> Jon Teater


You guys did nothing wrong PSE should have sent high and mid range bows too you! Maybe you could sell them on that:darkbeer:


----------



## BDOG6351

it would be nice to have enough different priced range bows, we could really separate the test into more segments. We will do our best when we contact the companies.


----------



## boogeyman

would love to see the new bowtech line.


----------



## Byron

Firecat?


----------



## jsimard

monsterbow pheonix


----------



## archer1914

*liberty bows not bowtech liberty*

had a feeling i typed that wrong dont want to see bowtech liberty tested i want to see the liberty bow company bow tested not bowtech again not bowtech i know they will be there i am just saying thats not the company i am talking about


----------



## escpen

archer1914 said:


> had a feeling i typed that wrong dont want to see bowtech liberty tested i want to see the liberty bow company bow tested not bowtech again not bowtech i know they will be there i am just saying thats not the company i am talking about


The liberty bow that you are talking about, as well as the Diamond / Bowtech Liberty, was tested during the 2006 Face-Off.

Anthony


----------



## escpen

jsimard said:


> monsterbow pheonix


We'd love to have them on board


----------



## Hoosier

Would love to see a PSE Thunderbolt in there. Maybe an Xforce TS or SS too. I think the Thunderbolt would turn some heads in some of the test's criteria!!! Are ya listening PSE ?????!!!!!!!????????


----------



## Hoosier

One of the new Bear models would be nice to see too!


----------



## wolfface

mecca said:


> Anyone have any info on when these new models will be tested???
> 
> How about a Bowtec 101st or 82nd Airborne in there---:mg:


:set1_signs009:


----------



## bowtech1234

*101,82nd airbourne*



wolfface said:


> :set1_signs009:


i will probably own the 101 soon,awesome new finish and light feeling in hand.


----------



## EclipseSLX

Would love to see the Browning GI


----------



## harehound

I would like to see the Darton Pro3000


----------



## bolingmike

*Martin*

Would like to see the Martin Firecat and/or Moab


----------



## Timberwolf

harehound said:


> I would like to see the Darton Pro3000


me too


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*As100*

And how about a Darton AS100.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Elite GTO, Elite XL, & Elite Fire


----------



## illusion2281

The browning Illusion, or the grand illusion


----------



## bossofduhwoods

*new bowa?*

I looked @ hoyt`pse`mathews. same thing different flavor,color etc. I actually bought another drealin 01/16/08 aft. seeing that whats new for 08 did nothing for me. nothing was improved, some things removed`tweaked`lengthend,shortend etc. I`ll bet money that not one bow will shoot than last yrs bow given the same manufacturer.


----------



## archer1914

*new bow i would like to see tested*

hickory creek archery i saw it yesterday at my local sprortsman show it looked really cool would love to know what u guys think of it


----------



## spck18201

*wanting to see results*

would like to see how bowtechs 101st and 82nd fair just put money on 101st


----------



## MoNofletch

I havehad this Kodiac Outdoors Titan 34 for 2 months now (a new record) I would like to see that in the shootout....might suprise a few people.


----------



## BDOG6351

kodiak may be on board... I have to followup this wk to make sure everything looks good with them

Jon


----------



## ChaseBaker

Diamon Marquis
Limbsaver DZ-32
Forge Smoke
Evotek Evolution
Monster
Bear Truth2 & Done Deal
PSE Dream Season
Hoyt Katera
Bowzone 
Concept Mini 29(I think thats the name)
Parker Wildfire
Borwning Illusion
Lone Wolf (idk the name or if they are releasing it..I just know they have one)
Champion

Did I leave anything out??


----------



## bhanks55

*has*

bowtech commited to sending a bow? I am very disappointed in them if they did not. I would LOVE to see one of the airbornes in there.. It is killing me.


----------



## Kevdlambert

*High Country Speed Force*

1 Vote for High Country's Speed Force


----------



## passthru11

mecca said:


> Anyone have any info on when these new models will be tested???
> 
> How about a Bowtec 101st or 82nd Airborne in there---:mg:


 I 2nd that


----------



## escpen

MOHAChase said:


> Diamon Marquis
> Limbsaver DZ-32 - Seem to be backlogged with orders; not sure if we'll be able to pull this one off.
> Forge Smoke
> Evotek Evolution - Do you know how to get in touch with them?
> Monster
> Bear Truth2 & Done Deal
> PSE Dream Season
> Hoyt Katera
> Bowzone
> Concept Mini 29(I think thats the name) - No luck getting in touch; seem to be under new management, but have not been able to talk to them
> Parker Wildfire
> Borwning Illusion
> Lone Wolf (idk the name or if they are releasing it..I just know they have one)
> Champion - Is Champion still in business?
> 
> Did I leave anything out??


Questions / comments in red font above.


----------



## escpen

mecca said:


> How about a Bowtec 101st or 82nd Airborne in there---:mg:



I believe the 82nd Airborne will be included.


----------



## Reed

escpen said:


> Questions / comments in red font above.


Champions been gone since 2005/6
good luck with evotec and lone wolf
I did not realise that forge was still going, thought they were gozo to

Reed


----------



## BDOG6351

Limbsaver- they are out for this year and explained they are backlogged with orders as Anthony stated. We will try our best to get ahold of one.

Evotek- Ive called 2 or 3 times to no avail.

and Storm- I cant seem to get ahold of anyone.


----------



## DartonHunter101

No Elite Bows?:mg:


----------



## escpen

DartonHunter101 said:


> No Elite Bows?:mg:


I am hopeful that they will be able to participate.


----------



## dluster

What about a Mission Journey?


----------



## carlosii

Parker has three new bows in their line up. While I'd like to see all three in there, I'd settle for any of them.
I like the idea of segmenting the test in order that bows of similar price would be compared, and target and hunting bows seperate as well.

Funny, don't see where anyone mentioned Mathews. Wonder why?


----------



## BDOG6351

Parker should be getting back to me next week- I think they will be sending a couple bows (dont quote me on that).


----------



## treerat

dluster said:


> What about a Mission Journey?


I would like to see this one as well


----------



## iron mace07

*another vote for*

speed force here


----------



## ChaseBaker

Call steve at Forge- 414-732-7400

Evoteks sales rep Billy - 936-333-0567


----------



## VA2

I would like to see.......
1. Alpine Velocitec
2. Kodiak Nomad
3. Pearson TX-7
4. Horton


----------



## BDOG6351

thanks for the contact @ evotek. does the Glass family still have some involvement in this business?


----------



## ParkerBow

Another Vote for the new parker line-up. Would like to see the new blackhawk


----------



## GuinnessGood

ParkerBow said:


> Another Vote for the new parker line-up. Would like to see the new blackhawk


or raptor!


----------



## C-Dubya

How about Forge Compound Bows?

Chuck


----------



## mcp1

Any word on:

Darton
Fred Bear
Martin

Regarding which models if any will be tested?


----------



## escpen

mcp1 said:


> Any word on:
> 
> Darton
> Fred Bear
> Martin
> 
> Regarding which models if any will be tested?


Still working on each of these; should know more by the end of the week.


----------



## mwaym

I would like to see the GTO... Some Bowtechs and Diamonds, 82nd, 101st, general, ally, marquis, black ice........ Mathews bows... Drenalin, s2..... PSE bows... All of the x bows !!!!!!!, The High Country bows....... Iron Mace, and Speed Force !!!!. Also would like to see the new Limbsaver bow !! Give me the new Fred Bear bows...... also !!!!!!! Wanna see the new Ross bows. Lot's of great bows this year, but try to test as many as possible !!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## doegirl

Anyway you can "squeeze" in evaluations of some models for the short draw archer? Might be helpful to categorize those bows by cost. Someone wanting to buy their 13y.o. daughter their first compound is *probably* not going to be to interested in the Mathews Prestige.


----------



## escpen

doegirl said:


> Anyway you can "squeeze" in evaluations of some models for the short draw archer? Might be helpful to categorize those bows by cost. Someone wanting to buy their 13y.o. daughter their first compound is *probably* not going to be to interested in the Mathews Prestige.


I think you will enjoy the format for this year's evaluation :wink:


----------



## archer1914

when are u going to start the tests and whar criterias are u going to use


----------



## escpen

archer1914 said:


> when are u going to start the tests and whar criterias are u going to use


First round of tests will begin this weekend; criteria will be similar to what we have used in the past.


----------



## MoNofletch

How about an "up to date list" of bows you have ready for the test!!!


----------



## bullzeyex

*Here is an intresting idea, are you set up to test cross bows? I have no intrest in shooting one, but would be intrested in knowing the true specs on them. Instead of hearing it from those who shoot them and make "claims" about what they are capable of. JMO!*


----------



## BDOG6351

bullzeyex said:


> *Here is an intresting idea, are you set up to test cross bows? I have no intrest in shooting one, but would be intrested in knowing the true specs on them. Instead of hearing it from those who shoot them and make "claims" about what they are capable of. JMO!*


this could be next...


----------



## MoNofletch

MoNofletch said:


> How about an "up to date list" of bows you have ready for the test!!!


:moviecorn:confused3::noidea:


----------



## BDOG6351

Anthony and I would prefer not to put a list up of particular bows or companies that are participating- I think that these posts (including mine) were going down the path that would create a tracking/status sheet on each product tested (we will get the reports out ASAP). We have a policy that basically states that we must receive consent from manufacturers prior to release- this helps minimize liability. As you know we can be sued at any time for these tests and this helps to hold us harmless. Also remember these tests are reported much differently than a normal consumer’s guide that has smiley faces and frowns. Anthony and I have strategized some time ago and made the decision to stay away from the smiley faces and frown because we wanted the reader to have as much real information as we could provide. You will not see this method collectively in either the archery industry or within other industries. In the end, I dont want anyone to have false hope that a product that we said would be tested will be available publically. Anthony and I do our best to work with the technical folks at every company and relay information, discuss results, procedures etc. With each companies continued support, we can keep learning and letting the test grow and act as a standard for consumers.

:darkbeer:


----------



## sureshot87

I have noticed people saying that you need to have the Truth 2 and Done Deal, but what about the Game Over? IMO, I would like to see how it compares to the rest of the field as well.


----------



## ztc92

*Mission*

I think another good bow to test would be one from Mission Archery. I have been hearing great things about the journey, and the new buckmasters is also supposed to be nice.


----------



## deer man

*bows*

Bear truth2
martin moab
martin firecat


----------



## MoNofletch

I understand your liability concerns, but if a company submits a bow "in good faith" for evaluation they should be subject to praise or dislike. The truth is the truth all we can do is live with it!

But, I guess some compay's hide in the sadows trying to sell every bow they can! 
Your testing is fair...your methods are straight forward .....why are they scared?


----------



## ztc92

So about when will we be able to see the test results if you started testing this weekend?


----------



## COOLWHIP

Sorry if I missed it but what is your current lineup of bows that will be in the faceoff?


----------



## tommytomcat

*2008 bow evalutions??*

Any word on when the 2008 bow evalutions will be complete and posted?


----------



## titu

*2008 faceoff*

It was entertaining to see how all requests on Elites were ignored while most others had been replied.
Just made me order one...


----------



## pasteve1976

Bowtech equilizer
Short draw bows seem to be few and far between. This thing sounds like its all that nad a bag of chips. But how does it shoot?


----------



## GTOJake

Elite GTO all the way, lets see it


----------



## aussie.rum.pig

have u got on to Evotek yet .... would love to see them if they are still going


----------



## viperarcher

*Hoyt is #1 for accuracy*

Really for over all quality and accuracy and balance there is only one HOYT!


----------



## joffutt1

viperarcher said:


> Really for over all quality and accuracy and balance there is only one HOYT!


oh please. Hoyt dropped the ball this year. I went in thinking hoyt was going to be the best of 08 but not at all. The new katera sounds like a .22 mag going off. I dont care much for the cams either. By far the best bows are the General , Drenalin, and the X-force. I would probably throw in the 82nd but have only heard it and not shot it and its super quiet


----------



## vhunter

A face off with out an Elite, really wouldn't be a true face off.


----------



## Takeum

I know this may be reaching but... what about Elite's new GT500's and Z 28's? Will they be used in the 2008 faceoff or will they be in bext year's faceoff? They are offically 2008.5 bows...


----------



## tmolina

Takeum said:


> I know this may be reaching but... what about Elite's new GT500's and Z 28's? Will they be used in the 2008 faceoff or will they be in bext year's faceoff? They are offically 2008.5 bows...


They will probably be in next years face off, stay tuned coming Fall of 2009!!!


----------



## joffutt1

Throw in the bowtech general.


----------



## Reich

*Finger bows?*

Has their ever been comparison of finger shooting bows(compounds)?
Thanks


----------



## Gypsy Rover

*well crud..*

Is 2008 even out yet?

Cant find it..they are a bit late, arent they?


----------



## RDH

Another vote for 101st and 82nd


----------



## mrbruce38

Katera .22 mag going off ??...lol good grief


----------



## iswandy

I would like to see;
1. parker blackhawk xp 
2. Elite z28
3. Elite gt500

blackhawk riser look very impressive to me, along with their string stopper and cam & wheel colors:tongue:


----------



## ftshooter

joffutt1 said:


> Throw in the bowtech general.


----------



## Hunter2678

RDH said:


> Another vote for *101st and 82nd*


:set1_signs009::set1_signs009:


----------



## RNT

pasteve1976 said:


> Bowtech equilizer
> Short draw bows seem to be few and far between. This thing sounds like its all that nad a bag of chips. But how does it shoot?


AWSOME and FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xshedhunterx

*findings????*

anything yet, just bought a used 08 general and am curious of it's placing
haven't set it up or shot it, I'll rate after that point LOL


----------

